# Illegale Aal-Exporte



## smithie (1. Mai 2018)

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...uggel-bedroht-deutsche-Fischereibetriebe.html

Da wird das (u.a. vom DFV) Problem mal beim Namen genannt.


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Aha, nun wissen wir ja woran es liegt und ich dachte schon der Komoran, die Wanderwegverbauung oder die Aalschredderanlagen hätten Schuld.


----------



## Wegberger (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Hallo,

und das Ende vom Lied ist:

Es wird weitergeschreddert und überall entnommen .... nur in Deutschland wird das totale Aalentnahmeverbot ausgesprochen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Bestände sind unten aber von aussterben kann man noch nicht reden...
Und lecker sind die auch :q...

@zokker: Du hast die Waller noch vergessen...

#hThomas...


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



Wegberger schrieb:


> .... nur in Deutschland wird das totale Aalentnahmeverbot ausgesprochen.



Hi, ist doch Quatsch. In anderen Europäischen ländern gibts das zum Teil doch schon lange.
In NL z.B. oder auch teilweise in Schweden.#c


----------



## kati48268 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Ich glaube, das ist schon Thema, seitdem ich Angler bin, also ü35Jahre.
Nicht dass ich damit das Problem kleinreden will, es ist existent. Aber es tut sich einfach nix Großartiges.
Mir wird bei der Problematik zu viel von Jedem auf Andere gezeigt; es müsste endlich in Lösungen gedacht werden.
Zuständig wäre primär die EU, aber da will niemand irgendwo anecken.

Interessante Seite dazu:
http://www.sustainableeelgroup.org/2018/04/06/trafficking-threatens-eel-recovery/
Insbesondere das Diagramm, was legal, illegal weg geht.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Wenn jetzt nichts passiert, darf sich der Aal in die Zombie-Wanderfischprojekte gesellen, wo die """Wissenschaft""" für ihr klandestrines Elfenbeinturmprojekt bei der EU und dem verhassten Fischereiverband um Almosen ringen muss, damit am viel zu teuren Fischpass im Jahr 100 Aufsteiger gezählt werden können, die der ums Geld gebrachte Angler wegen der Untätigkeit der Verbände und den Verboten der """Wissenschaftler""" gar nicht fangen darf.:q#h
Wir haben immer noch viel zu verlieren.


----------



## kingangler93 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Schafft man es dort nicht, seriös Viagra oder Substitute zu produzieren oder warum meint man, man müsste bei Ständerproblemen immer irgendwelche bedrohten Tierarten ausrotten?

Macht einfach wütend sowss.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



kingangler93 schrieb:


> Schafft man es dort nicht, seriös Viagra oder Substitute zu produzieren oder warum meint man, man müsste bei Ständerproblemen immer irgendwelche bedrohten Tierarten ausrotten?
> 
> Macht einfach wütend sowss.



Sorry deine Aussage ist flach.
Die Asiaten essen halt gerne Aal so wie viele Europäer auch.
Dort gibt es riesige Aalfarmen, die halt Glasaale brauchen.
Die Asiatische Art soll derzeit min. das 10 fache kosten, so das selbst das Schmuggeln in Handgepäck lohnt.
Teil weise werden die Aale dann dort gegessen, teilweise aber auch als T.K-Ware an Europäische Firmen wie Räuchereien geliefert.
Der Welthandel besteht halt und es geht weniger um Potenzmittel.

Auch ja, oft wird der Handel und Besitz dieser Potenzmittel aus seltenen Tieren dort hoch bestraft.
Ehr wie bei uns Todschlag und Mord, drohen dort lange Gefängnisstrafen und teilweise gar die Todesstrafe.
In Europa und vor allem Deutschland unvorstellbar.
Wir gelten als großer Absatzmarkt für gewilderte Produkte bei geringer Strafverfolgung und grade zu lachhaften Strafen.
Gutes Beispiel ist zum Beispiel gewilderter Kaviar, also Arten die ähnlich bedroht sind wie Tiger und Nashorn.
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-140604239.html

Ein weiteres Bespiel ist nun eben der Glasaal, wo schon sehr lange weggesehen wurde und sicher auch keine so hohen Strafen verhängt werden, als das es wirklich abschrecken könnte.
Die Frage ist doch was riskiert ein Täter, für weit über 1000€ Gewinn je Kg.
Das Gier da Hirn frisst und rücksichtslos gehandelt wird sollte jedem klar sein.
 Geld ist halt auch ein Potenzmittel, den Geld macht attraktiv.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch was riskiert ein Täter,...



Außerdem sind "Täter" gar nicht so leicht auszumachen.
Ein guter Teil der illegalen Exporte wird legal gefangen.
Das versagende/nicht existente Kontrollsystem ist einer der Knackpunkte.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind "Täter" gar nicht so leicht auszumachen.
> Ein guter Teil der illegalen Exporte wird legal gefangen.
> Das versagende/nicht existente Kontrollsystem ist einer der Knackpunkte.[/COLOR]



 Heute nicht mehr...
 Aber als der Handel längst eingeschränkt wurde, wurden die Glasaale weiter ganz offen auf alibaba angeboten.
 Ich habe damals einige Jahre nach dem Handelseinschränkungen völlig gestaunt.
 Nicht einzelne Anzeigen sondern derer reichlich gleich mit Angabe der Massen die möglich sein sollten.
 Das war schon erstaunlich wenn da aus Binnenländern Angebote über hunderte KG Glasaal gemacht wurden.
 Möglicherweise waren die ja auf dem Papier ausgesetzt worden und wurden nun weiterverkauft.
 Als später die ersten Fälle verfolgt wurden, verschwanden diese offenen Angebote sofort.
 Vorher hatte man wohl gehofft das keiner so ein Gesetz auch umsetzen würde.
 Aber ich  würde wetten das viele Handelsbeziehungen weiter bestehen.
 Nur weil man etwas verbietet wird das ja nicht mehr gemacht, aber das Verbot erhöht die Gewinnspannen weil man ja weniger offen Konkurriert.

 Heute ist es eher Zufall wenn da Europäische Glasaale auftauchen, andere Aalarten werden aber weiter vereinzelt angeboten.
 So kamen wohl auch schon mal andere Aalarten nach Deutschland, als der Europäische Aal teurer als andere Aalarten waren.
 Der doofe Käufer kann die wichtigsten Aalarten als Glasaal sicher nicht auseinanderhalten.
 Der Angler oder Konsument sicher auch nicht wenn die schon auf dem Teller liegen.
 Aber schaut selbst wie ähnlich sich die Arten sind..
https://www.alibaba.com/trade/searc...n&CatId=&SearchText=live+glass+eel+&viewtype=


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Leider schaut es so aus! Danke für die Infos!


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Heute nicht mehr...


30 Tonnen!
= 7% des Gesamt-Aufkommens, die Hälfte des legalen Fangs.
Quelle: http://www.sustainableeelgroup.org/2018/04/06/trafficking-threatens-eel-recovery/


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 30 Tonnen!
> = 7% des Gesamt-Aufkommens, die Hälfte des legalen Fangs.
> Quelle: http://www.sustainableeelgroup.org/2018/04/06/trafficking-threatens-eel-recovery/


 Ich meinte da mit ja auch nur das das lange immer noch sehr offen betrieben wurde.
 Heute ist das nicht mehr so offensichtlich, seit das verfolgt wird.
 Aber wie glaubhaft wird es sein das nur 7% abgefischt werden.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Nee, guck noch mal nach:

Gefischt werden 30% des Gesamtaufkommens,
16% illegal,
14% legal,
von letzterem legalen Fang,
wird aber auch die Hälfte illegal exportiert.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nee, guck noch mal nach:
> 
> Gefischt werden 30% des Gesamtaufkommens,
> 16% illegal,
> ...



Da muss ich mich bei Dier entschuldigen und für Klarstellung bedanken.
Was aber auch nichts an meiner Vermutung ändert das es weiter sehr viel Raubbau beim Aal gibt.
Stimmen Deine Zahlen, ist Illegalität der festgestellte Normalfall und die der Rechtsnorm die fast seltene Ausnahme.|bigeyes+#d= #q
(Nur etwas über 22% der Fänge und Ihrer Verwendung entsprechen dann dem Recht.)

 Ergo kann es kein Betrug durch einzelne Betrüger mehr sein.
 Sondern das Wegsehen durch Aufsichtsbehörden oder die politische Vorgabe das nicht zu unterbinden.
 Den Normalfall kann man nicht übersehen, wenn man Ihn nicht übersehen will.


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

ich würde mal gerne wissen wie die illegale ware beim zoll deklariert wird. so etwas geht ja nur mit kühlcontainern. andersrum so 5-10 neuseeländische langflossenaale von 1,50 -2,00m in unserem vereinssee . das wären spannende nächte:q


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich würde mal gerne wissen wie die illegale ware beim zoll deklariert wird. so etwas geht ja nur mit kühlcontainern. andersrum so 5-10 neuseeländische langflossenaale von 1,50 -2,00m in unserem vereinssee . das wären spannende nächte:q




So kompliziert ist das nicht.
Hier wurde es zum Beispiel mit Koffern gemacht.https://www.wochenblatt.es/spanien/glasaale-im-koffer/
Bei 10 Kg ist der Warenwert um 2000€ am Ziel aber schon 20 000- 30 000 € Wert.
Da ist das Ticket und vielleicht einige Extras locker über.

Aber interessant werden die Strafen werden die Verhängt werden...
Wenn schon die Beiträge die Werte und Gewinnspannen so unterschiedlich werten.
Mal sollen aus einem K.G Glassaal später Aal bis zu einem Wert von 7500€ werden.
Ich rechne mal mit um 1500 € je Kg in Asien aber ich kenne die Preise dort nicht.
http://www.handelsblatt.com/panoram...muggler-in-spanien-festgenommen/21150564.html
Die  450 Kg könnten also am Ziel mindestens  500 000 € wert sein oder auch viel mehr
Bei 100 000 Kg geht es um Summen wo Jedes Mittel recht ist um weiter zu verdienen.
 Das sind dann Summen wo es bedrohlich für Störenfriede wird.
 Letzteres soll es schon gegeben haben als man illegalen Fang filmte.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich würde mal gerne wissen wie die illegale ware beim zoll deklariert wird. so etwas geht ja nur mit kühlcontainern. andersrum so 5-10 neuseeländische langflossenaale von 1,50 -2,00m in unserem vereinssee . das wären spannende nächte:q




Würde es nach mir gehen würde man Euch dann das Fischereirecht entziehen und den Verein auflösen nach dem das Vereinsvermögen eingezogen wurde und privatrechtliche Anzeigen würden folgen..
In anderen Ländern würde man sie dann auf eure Kosten abfischen oder den ganzen See abtöten.
Eine Andere Betrachtung von "spannend".

Das ist keine Überreaktion sondern eher witzig gemeint, weil Du das ja sicher auch nicht ernst meintest.:m

Nebenbei Amerikanische Aale gab es schon in Deutschland und die Parasiten aus Asien sind sicher auch nicht zufällig aufgetaucht.
Solche Dinge sind also nicht utopisch.
 Solche Dinge sind heute Realität und selbst im Hobby durch Jedermann machbar, wenn auch verboten.


----------



## LexLegis (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Erstaunlich , wenn man bedenkt , dass der Aal immer noch der

Brot und Butterfisch in den großen Flüssen wie Elbe , Weser und Rhein darstellt.

Gute Fänge sind in diesen Flüssen im Sommer die Realität,

mehrere Fische nach wie vor die Regel.

Wie ist das möglich?

LL


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Erstaunlich , wenn man bedenkt , dass der Aal immer noch der
> 
> Brot und Butterfisch in den großen Flüssen wie Elbe , Weser und Rhein darstellt.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bei uns sind die Aalfänge an der Elbe im mittleren Bereich Deutschlands massiv zurück gegangen. 1 Aal die Nacht ist eher die Regel und dann nicht selten unter dem Maß. Mehrere Aale die Nacht sind Sternstunden.

Früher wurde soviel Aal gefangen, das keiner mehr diesen Fisch essen wollte, jetzt Mangelware. Diese Tendenz ist sowas von klar erkennbar.


----------



## Gast (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Erstaunlich , wenn man bedenkt , dass der Aal immer noch der
> Brot und Butterfisch in den großen Flüssen wie Elbe , Weser und Rhein darstellt.
> Gute Fänge sind in diesen Flüssen im Sommer die Realität,
> mehrere Fische nach wie vor die Regel.


Kennst du aber nur vom hörensagen, selber fängst du die sicher nicht :q
"Früher" hat man hier in der Maas in der Nacht sicher 10-12 Aale gefangen, egal ob auf Wurm oder Fischfetzen.
Heute gibt es so gut wie keine Aale mehr.
Heute kannst du die ganze Nacht deinen Wurm baden ohne Gefahr zu laufen das dir ein Aal daran geht.
Wobei ich vor 2 Wochen einen auf Dropshot und Wurm gefangen hatte, tagsüber.
Jaaaaa,  es sind noch Aale da und wenn die schon tagsüber beissen müssen Nachts Mengen davon unterwegs sein.
Habe ich mal gehört :vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Erstaunlich , wenn man bedenkt , dass der Aal immer noch der
> 
> Brot und Butterfisch in den großen Flüssen wie Elbe , *Weser *und Rhein darstellt.
> 
> ...



Na ja gut, sind Einzelfische sicher nicht zu nennen.
Ich habe vor 30 Jahren oft am Tag in wenigen Stunden 10-25 Aale gefangen
Noch früher die nun Alten 50 -200 mit dem Pödder.
Heute kann ich dank Erfahrung und Besatz sicher immer noch 3-15 Aal die Nacht fangen.
Da war Ich als Kind (nicht Jugendlicher)und einer Handschnür in den kleinen Gräben fast ähnlich erfolgreich.

Was die Weser betrifft brechen die Fänge der Angler immer weiter ein, bei den Fischern scheint es gleich bleibender zu sein.
Nur sollte man daran denken das da nun hoher Aalbesatz getätigt wird und die Fänge trotzdem wegbrechen.


----------



## LexLegis (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Kennst du aber nur vom hörensagen, selber fängst du die sicher nicht :q
> ...
> Habe ich mal gehört :vik:






Ich werde das dieses Jahr mal angehen und ggf. berichten.

Der Aal ist ja mittlerweile so teuer , da reicht kaum ein Funktionärs Gehalt 

LL

P.S: Ich kann noch eine Rute halten und wenn es zuckt , umso
spannender - Rekord von mir 13 Aale im Rhein NRW vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Der Aal ist ja mittlerweile so teuer , da reicht kaum ein Funktionärs Gehalt


Dann sollten dringend die Beiträge erhöht
oder wenigstens intern verstärkt zu den Personalkosten umgeschichtet werden, nicht dass ihr noch auf Stulle mit Lachs umsatteln müsst.
Denn wenn es der Anglerschaft, gerade in NRW, an etwas mangelt, dann sind das Funktionäre, die sich um sich selbst sorgen machen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Heute kann ich dank Erfahrung und Besatz sicher immer noch 3-15 Aal die Nacht fangen.



Selbst ohne Besatz geht das..

 Ich hatte Freitag 11 Stück in 2,5 Stunden, in einem Fließgewässer, wo keinerlei Aalbesatz stattfindet..

 Einziger Unterschied zu früher, da konnte man sich fast überall hinsetzen, heute muss man sich einen Kopf um das Gewässer machen und einigermaßen wissen, wie sie sich verhalten...

 Bei uns ist das Wasser z.B. extrem klar geworden, da sind sie tagsüber kaum zu finden, heute muss man nachts los.. Das klare Wasser hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass man am Tage reichlich Mefo und Lachs fängt.. für den einen gut, für den anderen nicht so.. Man muss sich einfach den neuen Gegebenheiten anpassen und von alten eingefahrenen Methoden wegkommen, dann läuft das auch mit dem Aal.:m


----------



## oberfranke (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

@Dorschgreifer 
Du willst jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass der Aal nicht rückläufig ist, sondern die Angler sich nur nicht auf die geänderten Gewohnheiten des Aals einstellen können. 
Buhh, das wäre dann schon etwas befremdend, so nehme ich mal an, dass du dich hier nur etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt hast.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*



oberfranke schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer
> Du willst jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass der Aal nicht rückläufig ist, sondern die Angler sich nur nicht auf die geänderten Gewohnheiten des Aals einstellen können.
> Buhh, das wäre dann schon etwas befremdend, so nehme ich mal an, dass du dich hier nur etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt hast.



Keine Sorge, der Aal ist rückläufig, ohne Frage...Insgesamt finde ich allerdings auch das die Bestände zu pauschal runtergeredet werden..., ich denke, das muss man auf die Regionen differenzieren. Im südlichen Raum gibt es viel Wasserkraft und Wanderhindernisse..., das trifft aber alle Wanderfische. Bei mir im Norden herrscht derzeit fast 100% Barrierefreiheit und die Fische genießen eine Durchgängigkeit, die es in anderen Bereichen Deutschlands nicht gibt. Ich beobachte hier bei uns z.B. regelmäßig Glasaale in freier Wildbahn, manchmal gleich 20-30 Stück auf einem Fleck..., sie sind also da. Zweistellig Fangzahlen sind bei mir auch nicht gerade selten..., immer etwas Tages- und Wetterabhängig.


 Sehr oft sind die Angler zu unbeweglich sich anzupassen... , das wollte ich damit sagen. Früher war das Wasser bei uns extrem trübe, durch ständigen Schiffsverkehr, der die Sedimente aufwirbelte..., da hat man Aale gut am Tage gefangen. Heute werden die Gewässer klarer, bei uns mit Sichttiefen von 1m, im Idealfall auch mehr.... da läuft es eben nur nachts... Wer dann nicht bereit ist sich vom Tagangeln auf das nachtangeln umzustellen, der meint dann eben, da sind keine Aale mehr..., dabei haben sie nur ihre aktive Fresszeit verlagert....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Illegale Aal-Exporte*

Und da ich bei uns auch die Hegepläne fertige, weiß ich ziemlich genau, was so gefangen wird...

 Und zumindest seit 2011 steigen bei uns die Fangzahlen, langsam, aber kontinuierlich, trotz weniger Angeldruck, weil weniger Mitglieder mit weniger Angeltagen.


----------

